
As it built an armored truck empire, GardaWorld took dangerous shortcuts - smacktoward
https://projects.tampabay.com/projects/2020/investigations/garda-world/armored-trucks/
======
djmobley
This is fantastic investigative journalism.

Full credit to those who made it happen, whose actions look likely to save
lives.

~~~
toomuchtodo
The Tampa Bay Times is a treasure, their reporting is top notch.

------
btrettel
As a cyclist, I try to avoid many professional drivers because I understand
them to be under time pressure that often makes them drive dangerously, as
this article discusses. I hadn't realized that deferred maintenance could make
them even more dangerous. Or that any of these companies would hire someone
with a bad driving record.

------
ackshually
Christ, that CEO looks like scum. I wonder if he ever thinks about the people
he's killed.

------
theandrewbailey
Can DOTs or law enforcement raid a place (like the FBI does) and impound
broken trucks?

